# Introducing Battersea Dogs & Cats Home



## Battersea Dogs & Cats Hom (Jul 1, 2009)

Battersea Dogs & Cats Home, better known as a dogs home, has been rehoming cats since 1883. We aim to match you and your existing pets with a cat that is perfect for your situation.

The average stay for a cat in the Home is 27 days. In 2008 we rehomed almost 3,000 cats. All cats are vaccinated and given a thorough behaviour and temperament assessment before being rehomed.

Batteresa Dogs & Cats Home, through the use of relevant forums within the Petforum site, would like to inform cat lovers about the cats available for rehoming at the Home, as well as provide tips on responsible cat ownership.

For more information, or to start the rehoming process online, go to: 

www.battersea.org.uk



Kind regards

Battersea Dogs & Cats Home


----------

